# Is there such thing as an infant car seat w/o a snap-in base? - or Convertibles good for newborns!!



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

I would like to get an infant car seat this time instead of a convertible, and then get the Nautilus (or the equivalent) when our second gets to 20 lbs. BUT, the infant seats that snap out of the car while the base stays installed make me nervous and I'd much rather just have an infant car seat that installs directly into the car and isn't handy/removable. I'll be picking the kiddo up anyway, so the snap-in feature won't get used.

So a seat with no base, no travel system, no frills, infant only ('till 20lbs), rear facing only is fine too. Does anyone know of a seat like this? I need some suggestions to get me started b/c for the life of me I can't seem to find online anything but the baby buckets with the travel systems, etc. TIA!


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Every infant seat I've ever seen can be installed with or without the base, but without it, you have to reinstall it every time (because the child goes under the seatbelt).

If you want a seat that will fit a newborn well and stays permanently installed, I'd look at the True Fit. It has a newborn insert, and a detachable headrest that's not required until the child is within 1" of the top of the shell without it, or reaches 22# (the usual weight requirement for baby buckets). Plus, it *is* a convertible, and with the headrest, fits my 50th percentile 4.5-year-old with lots of room to grow (and he has already reached the height limit of the Marathon forward-facing).

There are things I don't love about it, but in general, it is a very good seat. It's also not terribly expensive, and sometimes you can find great deals (we got ours for about $125 off Amazon, but they seem to only have had a handful available at that price).


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

ah ha! I just read that elsewhere too. Sorry - last time I just went for the convertible b/c of cost and IMHO it was the sane thing to do, so I'm COMPLETELY uninitiated with the infant seats... so much so that I didn't even know you could install them w/o the base (how stupid of me).

So thanks for the reality check and shall I rephrase my question... Our convertible seat and the others I've seen seem better suited for a larger/stronger child rather than a little newborn. I wonder sometimes if that's why DD hated the car seat so much, b/c she was so upright even when it was reclined to the max, or b/c she was sort of hunched over (though less so than when she was in a sling, so that's probably NOT the problem). So this time I really want to make sure we get a seat that is comfortable and truly fits a newborn, b/c I cannot handle another kid who so adamantly HATES the car.

I really like the idea of buying an infant only seat, and then buying what DD has now, (a Nautilus, so would keep the kiddo harnessed as long as teh True Fit, but would then mean I wouldn't have to buy anything else, as it goes to 100lbs) once the kiddo is ready for forward facing. I'll look into the True Fit though b/c I obviously haven't gotten far into the research for this kiddo.









ETA: So are there infant car seats that cannot be installed without the base? Would those be specifically marketed that way, or would that be something I'd love to look up in the manual for each and every car seat? And really, the child goes UNDER the belt? Wow. So that means I can't just leave it like a convertible and take the kid in and out? Weird.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Every infant seat I've ever seen can be installed with or without the base, but without it, you have to reinstall it every time (because the child goes under the seatbelt).

Really? the infant seat we had with our first was not like that.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vortexing* 
I would like to get an infant car seat this time instead of a convertible,
an infant car seat that installs directly into the car and isn't handy/removable. I'll be picking the kiddo up anyway, so the snap-in feature won't get used.
TIA!

Can I ask, Why you want an infant seat instead of a convertible if you don't plan on removing it? There are a couple convertibles out now, (that weren't available two years ago), that work very well for avg newborns, if that is the concern.

All infant seats are rear-facing only; most can be used with or without the base, you just install it with the seatbelt threaded through the slots in the top. It does make it more difficult to maneuver the baby in & out of the seat though if you leave it installed, you have to kinda thread them through under the seatbelt (we did it w/ DS for a little while, after the flawed CR tests came out, but then moved him into a convertible shortly after, as he had pretty much outgrown the infant seat at 2.5 mos anyway).

I would recommend against moving a kid FF'ing at 20 lbs (the Nautilus does not rear-face), and it is definitely not wise to plan on going from the infant seat straight to FF'ing, esp a 20-lb seat, as there is a good chance your baby could hit 20 lbs well before a year (most do). (In our case, DS was 19.8 lbs at 4 mos, 24.6 lbs at 6 mos, likely went over 20lbs while he was 4 mos old, although I don't know for certain exactly since he wasn't weighed at all between the two checkups. Way too young to FF, regardless)

While there are exceptions, those tiny kids that are able to use the infant bucket up to or beyond a year, it is not the norm.
And you'll likely pay as much for the infant seat that'll only last a few months, as you would for a convertible seat that'd last your kid years, and keep them safely rearfacing longer.
Nothing wrong with getting an infant seat, and then a convertible, if that's your preference; nothing wrong w/ just getting the convertible either, as long as you get one that'll fit your nb. But it's unlikely that you will be able to skip the convertible altogether.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vortexing* 
So thanks for the reality check and shall I rephrase my question... Our convertible seat and the others I've seen seem better suited for a larger/stronger child rather than a little newborn. I wonder sometimes if that's why DD hated the car seat so much, b/c she was so upright even when it was reclined to the max, or b/c she was sort of hunched over (though less so than when she was in a sling, so that's probably NOT the problem). So this time I really want to make sure we get a seat that is comfortable and truly fits a newborn, b/c I cannot handle another kid who so adamantly HATES the car.

(This was posted while I was writing the other).
The seats that were out just a couple years ago were horrible for newborns (unless something was out that I wasn't aware)
More recently, the Radian80 and True Fit both come with inserts, and have lower strap heights, so that newborns fit better in them. And the True Fit is cheaper then Britax seats.

Getting an infant seat really does nothing to ensure your kid won't hate the car; some just do. Some will do better in one type or the other, so having both available might help you out; but some hate all seats too. And some love the car, and go straight to sleep in it, in any type of seat.
More then likely, just being out of mom's arms is a bigger problem then the size of the seat.

Quote:

ETA: So are there infant car seats that cannot be installed without the base? Would those be specifically marketed that way, or would that be something I'd love to look up in the manual for each and every car seat? And really, the child goes UNDER the belt? Wow. So that means I can't just leave it like a convertible and take the kid in and out? Weird
.
I do believe there are a couple that cannot be installesd without the base, maybe a tech can tell you which ones. But yeah, on all that I've seen at least, the seatbelt goes over the seat. You can leave it in, it's harder to get the kid in and out of the seat though of course. Some people may find it easier to undo and redo the seatbelt. (We left it done up 'cause I was always worried about not getting it tight enough......with an older babe that'll grab at things & move their legs around to intentionally not go in the seat, you might have a harder time leaving it done up)
(I have no idea if it's advertised or not, just seem to remember reading here or at car-seat.org about certain seats needing the base)

I still hold w/ the earlier recommendation, that you will probably not be able to skip the convertible.


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azmomtoone* 
Can I ask, Why you want an infant seat instead of a convertible if you don't plan on removing it? There are a couple convertibles out now, (that weren't available two years ago), that work very well for avg newborns, if that is the concern.

Ah ha! That's the only main reason.







Can you suggest a couple of ones that are particularly well-suited to little babies - I don't grow them big, and DD stayed pretty small for a while (not tiny or a preemie though)?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azmomtoone* 
I would recommend against moving a kid FF'ing at 20 lbs (the Nautilus does not rear-face), and it is definitely not wise to plan on going from the infant seat straight to FF'ing, esp a 20-lb seat, as there is a good chance your baby could hit 20 lbs well before a year (most do). (In our case, DS was 19.8 lbs at 4 mos, 24.6 lbs at 6 mos, likely went over 20lbs while he was 4 mos old, although I don't know for certain exactly since he wasn't weighed at all between the two checkups. Way too young to FF, regardless)

Nothing wrong with getting an infant seat, and then a convertible, if that's your preference; nothing wrong w/ just getting the convertible either, as long as you get one that'll fit your nb. But it's unlikely that you will be able to skip the convertible altogether.

Yeah, I know Nautilus doesn't go RF, but I was hoping that I could find an infant that goes to 30 lbs ideally, b/c I don't like flipping the kiddos around early. DD wasn't 20lbs until way after 1 yr, so I hadn't thought about having a big baby that would outgrow it before then, b/c even with a 20 lb limit, I had my DD RF for way longer than a year. Guess there's another reality check for me. I don't know what the chances are of having a baby that actually got to 20lbs before 1 yr are.

Sounds like though, a good convertible that ACTUALLY fits a small baby (like 5-10 lbs) would be right up my alley, b/c I agree, why buy a seat that is guaranteed to not last long when you can buy a seat that you know will last longer (hence why we didn't buy an infant seat the first time).


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azmomtoone* 
More recently, the Radian80 and True Fit both come with inserts, and have lower strap heights, so that newborns fit better in them. And the True Fit is cheaper then Britax seats.

Aaaaand, there you go! Thanks for the rec's!!!!!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

the truefit is supposed to be great for newborns, but if you really want an infant seat, there are a few that go to 30+lbs. the chicco keyfit30 and the graco safeseat (which i think was renamed the snugride32??) are the 2 i know of


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Truefit would work well.

FWIW no infant seat will really last long enough to go straight to a ff seat. Rf is SOOO much safer than ff. Kids should be kept rf to the max of their seats- most seats now rf to 35lbs.

-Angela


----------



## melijack1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nevermind, apparently Evenflo is the root of all evil. Like I said, I had the Portabout, which was NOT expired at the time I used it. The embrace thing was a guess...sorry.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vortexing* 
but I was hoping that I could find an infant that goes to 30 lbs ideally, b/c I don't like flipping the kiddos around early.

Right, but considering most kids outgrow their seats (all seats, not just infant ones) by height first, chances are you won't make it to 30lbs anyway. Eventhough the 30lb infant seats are taller than their 22lb counterparts, they're not _so_ tall to last until age 2+ (the minimum age I'd ever consider FFing).

BTW, convertible seats can be installed at 45 degrees, which is exactly the same recline infant seats are at. So if your convertible seat was too upright, it wasn't installed at the correct angle for newborns. Either that, or your infant seat was inclined beyond 45 degrees.

Given everything you've said, I'd definitely skip the infant seat. Just get a convertible that's great for newborns and make sure it's installed at a 45 degree angle. And given all that, there's no guarnatee your kid will like the seat. Or any guarantee that your kid will hate it. And your kid could be like mine. . .hates the harness. Doesn't matter what seat you get, in that case.


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond* 
BTW, convertible seats can be installed at 45 degrees, which is exactly the same recline infant seats are at. So if your convertible seat was too upright, it wasn't installed at the correct angle for newborns. Either that, or your infant seat was inclined beyond 45 degrees.

It was at the right angle according to the seat instructions and installed correctly, I think it just sucked for infants b/c although the recline was the right angle, I think maybe the seat bottom was wonky which put HER in a weird position.

I agree too with the harness issue - DD wouldn't ride in a stroller until nearly 2.5 either, nor tolerate the harness on her high chair. I think it's mainly wishful thinking that I might get a kid that didn't scream 100% of the time she was in the car for the first 12 months of her life.









ETA: So those buckets must really be tiny if the height is more of the issue than the weight once they get fairly big! I guess I'm so used to our convertible since it fits a larger range of kids and I'm not used to a seat that fits only a tiny range of kids. So is the only saving grace of infant seats the portability? If so, I really can't imagine myself buying one, nor why they'd be so popular, but of course, to each their own!


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

So I hear lots of TrueFit rec's, and one Radian 80. Any other good convertibles that ACTUALLY fit a newborn (5-10 lbs) or small babies (aka, those who aren't 20lbs by their 6 mth checkup)?









ETA: And I forgot to say thanks to everyone for their input!!!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The radian 80 and true fit are the best ones. Especially since the new true fit coming out in march also has an antirebound bar. And the instert for infants is nice and cushy. That's what I plan to get for #3, also due in July, and should easily keep this one rearfacing until at least 3, which is a huge bonus!

The only other one that can fit little babies is the scenera, but it has no extra padding and such and it can be a tought install to get the correct angle.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vortexing* 
ETA: So those buckets must really be tiny if the height is more of the issue than the weight once they get fairly big! I guess I'm so used to our convertible since it fits a larger range of kids and I'm not used to a seat that fits only a tiny range of kids. So is the only saving grace of infant seats the portability? If so, I really can't imagine myself buying one, nor why they'd be so popular, but of course, to each their own!

Yes, the only advantage to infant seats is portability. And also fit if you must have a Britax for your convertible (Britax convertibles aren't sized well for newborns). Apparently some people have kids who actually don't mind staying in them for more than 5 seconds. Mine is like yours and the infant seat was pointless for her.

We have a Truefit now and love it.


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGirls* 
Apparently some people have kids who actually don't mind staying in them for more than 5 seconds. Mine is like yours and the infant seat was pointless for her.

We have a Truefit now and love it.









Yeah, I heard a rumor those kids exist too. I try not to think about it.







: Thanks for the rec.


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

the embrace is one that *must* have a base, and no the belt does not go thru the seat. Unless they have changed it since 2007. DD1 had a seat like that, where the belt went underneath her. Loved that seat. It would be about 12 years old now, as it was close to expiry when she was little.

back to regularly scheduled convo lol


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

BTW... since only a very tiny percentage of kids will reach 65 pounds before outgrowing the Radian FFing by height, the Radian 65 is usually a better deal. The reason people are recommending the 80 in this thread is because it comes with an infant insert; however, you can order that same insert for the 65, so check to see if buying a Radian 65 + insert is cheaper than buying a Radian 80.

*if* you go that route, of course. The Radian sounds like a great seat, but there are install difficulties with it in some vehicles, and it has a HUGE front-to-back footprint when installed rear-facing. The True Fit has a headrest portion that's removable during the infant period, which makes it almost the same size as a 32-lb. baby bucket.


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

ah, that might be an issue. We have a Honda Accord, which isn't terribly small, but isn't exactly giant either. Thanks for the tip on the Radians! I did hear/read somewhere that often the 80 and the 65 are basically equivalent when it comes down to it, but I didn't know about the insert.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

the evenflo triumph advance also has low enough strap heights for newbies. we had the evenflo triumph for both our kids as newborns and it worked great for us.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, the Radian will be hard to fit in alot of cars for a newborn.


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Our convertible is an Evenflo Triumph and unless they redesigned it, I don't think I want to use it again. I don't know what it was about that seat, but it seemed like it just didn't fit or work (wrt the buckles, etc) as well as our niece's Britax for DD, but we couldn't afford to turn around and get one b/c we'd already bought the Evenflo.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

FWIW, my sedcond daughter hated the infant car seat. She screamed for 2 months until we put her in a convertible and then she was okay in the car. WIth baby #3, I'm counting the days until we move to a convertible. She doesn't hate the infant seat, but doesn't really love it either. I don't know if that will improve with a convertible. The thing I like is not having to put her into a cold carseat. So I've removed the infant seat and carried it around without her in it, so it didn't too cold. It also helped to keep her warm, bundling her inside. Other than that, we don't love the seat.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vortexing* 
Our convertible is an Evenflo Triumph and unless they redesigned it, I don't think I want to use it again. I don't know what it was about that seat, but it seemed like it just didn't fit or work (wrt the buckles, etc) as well as our niece's Britax for DD, but we couldn't afford to turn around and get one b/c we'd already bought the Evenflo.

The ADVANCED one is redesigned and much better. But I'd still go with a true fit or radian simply because of the anti-rebound bar on the true fit and the ability to tether rearfacing on the radian. Plus I'm just not a fan of Dorel.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
The ADVANCED one is redesigned and much better. But I'd still go with a true fit or radian simply because of the anti-rebound bar on the true fit and the ability to tether rearfacing on the radian. Plus I'm just not a fan of Dorel.

Does Dorel make the Evenflo seats too? I thought they just made the Cosco seats?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Does Dorel make the Evenflo seats too? I thought they just made the Cosco seats?

I thought they were all made by the same people... I know they all stink...









-Angela


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I thought they were all made by the same people... I know they all stink...









-Angela

Thats a real shame b/c our two car seats are both convertibles, a Cosco and the Evenflo Titan Elite. Personally, I like them both just fine, but do way prefer the Titan.

IN ANY CASE, I really just popped in to support the straight-to-convertible route. We tried a bucket for dd when she was born and both dh and I hated it & did not want to carry her around in it, anyway. I have also toted around 2 babies, both of whom rode in convertibles, and it is not as big a deal as you would think ~ out of seat, right into stroller. Saves a bunch of money, too!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogretro* 
Thats a real shame b/c our two car seats are both convertibles, a Cosco and the Evenflo Titan Elite. Personally, I like them both just fine, but do way prefer the Titan.

The real problem is their track record. They don't recall seats until children are killed. That's why *I* won't use them.

-Angela


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I thought they were all made by the same people... I know they all stink...









-Angela

No, they're two distinct and separate companies.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond* 
No, they're two distinct and separate companies.

Thanks! Just both have the same problems.

-Angela


----------



## Vortexing (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
FWIW, my sedcond daughter hated the infant car seat. She screamed for 2 months until we put her in a convertible and then she was okay in the car. WIth baby #3, I'm counting the days until we move to a convertible.

A mom can dream right? Maybe I'll get lucky this time and have this kiddo love the car seat, OR buy a better seat, OR both.









I'm not going the Evenflo route again regardless. Whether it was comfy or not, it was a total PIA to get buckled, and like people are mentioning, I'm a little dubious about them safety-wise.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Before DD was born, DH and I were torn between getting the Graco SafeSeat and the Britax Marathon. We wanted the highest quality car seat, while keeping our spending in check. I knew that I would not remove the car seat from the car, except to clean it or move it to another car. I also knew that I would be able to easily transfer DD from the car seat to the sling, if she was sleeping (and, I was). And, I knew that I didn't need a car seat that would fit into a stroller as we had plans on getting a jogging stroller later on (which we did).

Ultimately, we decided on the Britax Marathon. DD has used it since birth, positioned in the middle of the back seat of our Volvo sedan. We rolled prefold dipes on either side of DD for added support and comfort, until she was about 3 mo.

We have had our car seat and it's installation reviewed by a CPS Tech on a few different occasions. Each time, everything was kosher.







. Plus, DD has never complained about riding in her car seat!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthie's momma* 
Before DD was born, DH and I were torn between getting the Graco SafeSeat and the Britax Marathon. We wanted the highest quality car seat, while keeping our spending in check. I knew that I would not remove the car seat from the car, except to clean it or move it to another car. I also knew that I would be able to easily transfer DD from the car seat to the sling, if she was sleeping (and, I was). And, I knew that I didn't need a car seat that would fit into a stroller as we had plans on getting a jogging stroller later on (which we did).

Ultimately, we decided on the Britax Marathon. DD has used it since birth, positioned in the middle of the back seat of our Volvo sedan. We rolled prefold dipes on either side of DD for added support and comfort, until she was about 3 mo.

We have had our car seat and it's installation reviewed by a CPS Tech on a few different occasions. Each time, everything was kosher.







. Plus, DD has never complained about riding in her car seat!


My 10 lbs 10 oz 21 1/2" long baby was too small for the MA until close to 2 months. I wouldn't go that route.

And you guys are right, the evenflo seats are not Dorel. But Evenflo was the company that wouldn't recall their infant seats until there was proof kids were being killed. I promptly got rid of mine at that point!


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
The real problem is their track record. They don't recall seats until children are killed. That's why *I* won't use them.

-Angela

oic


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm in a similar position, looking for a good convertible to use from day one (or whatever day we finally decide to venture out of the house). It sounds like the True Fit and the Radian 80 or 65 are the highest recommended, also with votes for the Scenera or the Advanced Evenflo Triumph. For any of you moms who have any of these seats, could you tell me if they are approved by the FAA for use in airplanes also?


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMJ* 
I'm in a similar position, looking for a good convertible to use from day one (or whatever day we finally decide to venture out of the house). It sounds like the True Fit and the Radian 80 or 65 are the highest recommended, also with votes for the Scenera or the Advanced Evenflo Triumph. For any of you moms who have any of these seats, could you tell me if they are approved by the FAA for use in airplanes also?


All of the seats you've listed are FAA approved for airplane use, I'm pretty sure. The TrueFit, Radian, and Scenera are for sure (we have a TrueFit for our main seat, a Scenera in Grandma's car, and I almost bought a Radian, lol).


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

Has anyone had experience with a Recaro Signo? And how nb's fit in them...? I was reading about those seats the other day. http://www.recaro.com/index.php?id=3323&region=3&L=2

There's an interesting comparison site that can help you decide what seat to get here (that's how I learned about Recaro): http://www.nhtsa.gov/portal/site/nht...0811060008a0c/

Thanks,
Chelsie


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
My 10 lbs 10 oz 21 1/2" long baby was too small for the MA until close to 2 months. I wouldn't go that route.

And you guys are right, the evenflo seats are not Dorel. But Evenflo was the company that wouldn't recall their infant seats until there was proof kids were being killed. I promptly got rid of mine at that point!

What would have classified your baby as too small? Mine was born at 20" tall and weighing 5 lbs 15 oz. W/i a week, she weighed almost 7 lbs. If your child's weight falls w/i the parameters of the car seat's guidelines, has a long enough torso, is postitioned at a 45 degree angle, and does not require a car seat bed (to help maintain airway), then there is no reason to use a baby bucket (unless you are interested in removing the baby, in the car seat, from the car). A convertible car seat's safety reputation and correct installation further mitigate the need for an infant car seat.

Car seat safety recs need to be based upon the facts, and not supposition. By stating that you would not, "go that route," you seem to be implying that one is placing her newborn in danger by placing her in a convertible car seat.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthie's momma* 
What would have classified your baby as too small? Mine was born at 20" tall and weighing 5 lbs 15 oz. W/i a week, she weighed almost 7 lbs. If your child's weight falls w/i the parameters of the car seat's guidelines, has a long enough torso, is postitioned at a 45 degree angle, and does not require a car seat bed (to help maintain airway), then there is no reason to use a baby bucket (unless you are interested in removing the baby, in the car seat, from the car). A convertible car seat's safety reputation and correct installation further mitigate the need for an infant car seat.

Car seat safety recs need to be based upon the facts, and not supposition. By stating that you would not, "go that route," you seem to be implying that one is placing her newborn in danger by placing her in a convertible car seat.


His shoulders were below the lowest harness slots. It's not safe. Their shoulders have to be even or above them to use it. Most babies do not have long enough torsos to fit in the Britax convertibles at birth, as it's not safe or allowed for their shoulders to be lower than the bottom slots.

Other convertibles with lower slots are just fine, like the radian and true fit. I have no issue using a convertible with a newborn (plan to do it myself in July), but it has to fit them properly.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthie's momma* 
If your child's weight falls w/i the parameters of the car seat's guidelines, *has a long enough torso,* is postitioned at a 45 degree angle, and does not require a car seat bed (to help maintain airway), then there is no reason to use a baby bucket (unless you are interested in removing the baby, in the car seat, from the car). A convertible car seat's safety reputation and correct installation further mitigate the need for an infant car seat.

.

Very true. The Bolded part, is the part that is often a problem, esp in Britax seats....the lowest strap slot is just too high for most nbs. Other seats are better in that area, and I've seen several people say they've used a convertible only. (we didn't, I had a bucket, but after the fact wish I'd saved the money...we only used it for 2.5 mos, and didn't go out much during that time anyway.... )

I think that everyone here realizes that while there are a couple techs, for the most part, this is just mom-to-mom advice, and each mom needs to do research and verify facts. But getting ideas from what many other moms have or haven't done, and what they think should or shouldn't be done, can help to form ideas or make plans.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

:

Thanks!

I am weary of most child product manufacturers. Products such as car seats and cribs (and other sleeping areas) are of particular concern. IMHO, far too many dangerous items make their way to the marketplace.

I went with a high quality convertible car seat because I believe that they are safer. Plus, I was fairly confident that I wouldn't ever have a need to remove the car seat from the car.

I trust few car seat brands, namely, Britax, Radian and Recaro (I am not familiar enough with the True Fit to form an "educated" opinion). Thus, I went with (and suggest to other parents) a convertible car seat. But, only one made by Britax, Radian or Recaro. I trust no other brands. It is too bad that these car seats also tend to be the most expensive. DH and I can easily afford to buy whatever product we believe to be the safest...but, what about other families? Why should they be forced to purchase lesser quality car seats? But, I digress. That is a topic for another thread.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthie's momma* 
I trust few car seat brands, namely, Britax, Radian and Recaro (I have not familiar enough with the True Fit to form an "educated" opinion).

We're on the same page







FWIW truefit is made by compass which has been a top choice for boosters for years. I added them to my trusted list with that info.









-Angela


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Reading with interest.

I thought I had firmly decided upon a KeyFit30. But.....alas, my mind runs away with me and I'm now back 'up in the air.'

Can't decide WHAT to do. True Fit? Companion? KeyFit? Aaargh........so frustrated and 35 wks pregnant is not a good combination.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

One option for people considering using the convertible only, might be to buy a convertible which is good for nb's usually, but make sure you reserve the money for an infant seat as well (put it into a seperate account, take out the cash and keep it in an envelope, whatever it takes for you to not spend it), and if your LO is born too small for the convertible, you can send DH to the store for a bucket while you're at the hospital (or before you leave home the first time, depending on where you give birth). If your LO fits the convertible from day one, you have some extra money to treat yourself afterwards.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azmomtoone* 
One option for people considering using the convertible only, might be to buy a convertible which is good for nb's usually, but make sure you reserve the money for an infant seat as well (put it into a seperate account, take out the cash and keep it in an envelope, whatever it takes for you to not spend it), and if your LO is born too small for the convertible, you can send DH to the store for a bucket while you're at the hospital (or before you leave home the first time, depending on where you give birth). If your LO fits the convertible from day one, you have some extra money to treat yourself afterwards.

That is a great idea. After a quick phone call to my SIL (a NICU RN), I just found out that some hospitals even have car seats on hand for that very reason. Parents are able to borrow an infant car seat for up to a week, if necessary.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthie's momma* 
That is a great idea. After a quick phone call to my SIL (a NICU RN), I just found out that some hospitals even have car seats on hand for that very reason. Parents are able to borrow an infant car seat for up to a week, if necessary.

I've never heard of that (never asked about it either, wouldn't have thought to) but that is very cool.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Though if you're birthing at home the car seat really is even less of an issue. Definitely have time to send dh out if I need to. My ds2 didn't leave the house until he was over a week old.


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
Really? the infant seat we had with our first was not like that.

Ours too. Base only.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
BTW... since only a very tiny percentage of kids will reach 65 pounds before outgrowing the Radian FFing by height, the Radian 65 is usually a better deal. The reason people are recommending the 80 in this thread is because it comes with an infant insert; however, you can order that same insert for the 65, so check to see if buying a Radian 65 + insert is cheaper than buying a Radian 80.

*if* you go that route, of course. The Radian sounds like a great seat, but there are install difficulties with it in some vehicles, and it has a HUGE front-to-back footprint when installed rear-facing. The True Fit has a headrest portion that's removable during the infant period, which makes it almost the same size as a 32-lb. baby bucket.

FYI- the radian 65 at toysrus website (canada) comes with newborn insert- its the "manhattan". We will be using it for our newborn.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Past VNE:

If you want to go with an infant carrier, the KeyFit isn't going to get you any more room than a regular carrier since the shell is no longer than a "normal" shell - and once baby's head is 1 inch from the top of the shell, you have to stop using it. If you really want an infant carrier that goes to 30 pounds, the SafeSeat1 is the way to go - much bigger shell. My two year old can still ride in it (though he doesn't).


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

FWIW, you can buy an infant seat even if you never plan to take it out. There's no law that says you have to lug the thing around.

We considered a convertible but then chickened out (had no idea DS would be so LONG!) and got the snugride, and DS was out of it by height *before* 4 months old.

Hubby carried the seat+kid one time, and so did I. I did b/c I got paranoid that the 5 foot wide sidewalk between car and mailboxes was Just Too Far to leave him in the car, and I took him and the seat out to check the mail. Hubby is a very strong person, and so am I, but it was just ridiculously heavy. Neither of us ever took the seat out again, but used it until he was just about too tall anyway.

Now that we know tall babies are a possibility from us, I think we might do the "have money for an infant seat but buy a convertible" thing; that's actually a really good idea, thank you for suggesting it, previous poster!


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthie's momma* 
That is a great idea. After a quick phone call to my SIL (a NICU RN), I just found out that some hospitals even have car seats on hand for that very reason. Parents are able to borrow an infant car seat for up to a week, if necessary.

The hospital DS2 was born at gave you the choice of taking home a free, brand-new carseat or umbrella stroller. Not sure what kind of carseat it was... but definitely an infant seat. (Definitely NOT the one I'd choose for my baby, but it's nice that it's an option.)


----------

